
Borges and Money - okfine
https://blog.longreads.com/2016/06/14/borges-and-money/
======
jfaucett
Borges has been my favorite author ever since I first read El Aleph. His work
is amazing, and it sometimes surprises me how few of the "non literary
scholar" crowd have read his works, since so many of his stories are crazy
enjoyable poeticly written mind trips.

If you haven't read anything of his I can only say read la biblioteca de Babel
:)

~~~
prestonbriggs
My favorite is "Tlön, Uqbar, Orbis Tertius". Still makes me smile to read it.

~~~
schoen
When Wikipedia got started, one of their early crises / edit wars had to do
with people wanting very strongly to describe Tlön from an in-universe
perspective. (People who've read the story will understand why!)

A kind of analogous later Wikipedia edit war had to do with whether the
article about _Gadsby_ (the lipographic novel that doesn't use the letter E)
should be written with the same constraint as the novel itself, and also
whether the article on E-Prime (an approach to writing English without using
the verb "to be") should be written in E-Prime or not. But I feel like the
Tlön issue was the granddaddy of all of these controversies.

------
fedeisas
In Argentina we read Borges in school. I remember reading "The house of
Asterion" when I was 12 years old. Really happy to read about him in HN :-)

~~~
jonvillage
I love "The house of Asterion"! I've read it when I was in school too. The
ending is simply amazing.

------
schlagetown
Looking forward to reading this! The author, Elizabeth Hyde Stevens, wrote a
book I really enjoyed called "Make Art Make Money: Lessons from Jim Henson on
Fueling Your Creative Career" — [https://www.amazon.com/Make-Art-Money-
Lessons-Creative-ebook...](https://www.amazon.com/Make-Art-Money-Lessons-
Creative-ebook/dp/B00EVAAE6A). It's full of interesting insights about
Henson's approach to not only his art but also the business that enabled him
to sustain it. Big fan of Borges, so hoping this is equally great.

------
dempseye
> In his spare time, he learned German in order to read Sartor Resartus in the
> original.

Sartor Resartus is in English.

~~~
berns
Borges taught himself German to be able read Arthur Schopenhauer in its
original language. Interestingly he also learned to read Italian by reading an
English translation of the Divine comedy with the original text in one page
and the translation in the other. The translation was by John Carlyle, Thomas'
brother.

------
pori
I first discovered Borges in high school. We read "The Book of Sand" from a
textbook. I've been wrapped up in the mysticism of the scenarios of his
writing ever since. Years later, I visited his home city, Buenos Aires, and
felt a bit of the magic he had written about.

------
petecox
I liked the story of Emma Zunz as a grieving daughter. The Garden of Forking
Paths is clever and cited as an important work on possible worlds and
predestination.

Further coverage of the 30 year anniversary of Borges' passing here:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-36516216](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-36516216)

------
seesomesense
Borgess also wrote great poems.

